#        (  +)

## -01

.    ()   +  ().      . 
   . ,    ( ).       17.7    .      ,    .     ()    ? 

         18.      :   ,   ,     , , .           .    1         .

    -    , -  ,    - , -  ,   ,   ,    ,    .     ?             ?

           ?

----------

,      ""
    .     ,   .

----------


## 2007

> ( ).       17.7    .


    ,        .





> 18.


 ?      ,  .
       1 7.7   ()    ,    ()    ,    1 8

----------


## -01

> ,      ""
>     .     ,   .


    ,      (   ).         .            (   ).            ?    ?

----------


## -01

> ,        .
> 
> 
>  ?      ,  .
>        1 7.7   ()    ,    ()    ,    1 8



, 1  .  ,       . ,     :         ,  -    ,  -   .      -     .         ,     .        ?

      ? ()

----------


## 2007

> ?


*-01*,      ,   .         .      .    ,        ,   .
   7.7    ,     .
     ,       .         "  "        ,       .

----------


## -01

.     .         , ,       ?         " "      ?

----------


## 2007

> , ,       ?


.





> " "      ?


     ,  .
           .

----------


## -01

. . 

     :            -?             ?     ?    ,  -12+/,   .

----------


## 2007

> ?


 :yes: 
     ,     (   )      7.7

----------


## -01

, -     .  :Smilie:

----------

2.0 ( 3.0)          .   :
1.     .
2.   -  .
3.         -        .

    .       .       "  ".

 :
1.    -   .    " ".
2.   -  -   -   .
3.   ()    .

----------


## -01

> 2.0 ( 3.0)          .   :
> 1.     .
> 2.   -  .
> 3.         -        .


     +,       ? 

    7.7.,     8-,  "  ".       1  3.0.18.9  .    7-.         ,           .

----------

> +,       ?


,  .




> 1  3.0.18.9


 3.0  .   ..   .




> 


     :     ?  - .     -   .

----------


## -01

> :     ?  - .     -   .


  .    -  ,     ,    ,      ,         .  .

----------


## -01

,   .     18  ?

----------

> ,   .     18  ?


     2- .   3-, .

----------

> 2- .   3-, .


  3- .     ,   2-.   .  .

----------


## -01

> :
> 1.    -   .    " ".
> 2.   -  -   -   .


  :
  "  ()"
    "   ", 


     , -!,    "    ". 

    ,   .

----------


## ElenaTh

-        ,    ,    -?
 ,  ,    ?  .18,0   "  ".    ,  .    ,       (         ).  ?  ,  .

----------

> ,       (         ).


     .    .    .

----------

